# 3M Polish Rosa Pink



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

3M Polish Rosa Pink - Has anyone used it?

I haven't found much info on it, however for a quick job it sounds ideal?

My plan is to have a blast on my fathers A6 using the Rosa after some Ultrafina.


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

A bodyshop friend lent me some to try as I hadn't heard of it either and he swears by it. 

Its supposed to be an all in polish/wax and it did bring out a lovely finish on my wife's midnight purple qashqai and the beading is still good a few weeks later. It was also very easy to apply and remove (I applied via DA with a finishing pad).

It must contain fillers as it certainly did help hide some of the swirls (I'd hadn't time for a correction).

I think that is why a lot of bodyshops use it as it gives a great finish when customers come to collect their cars but I'm not sure about longevity. I'm also not sure if I should top it up with wax for more protection or whether it will be compatible.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Neo, thanks for the reply.

That sounds perfect... I'll give it a go to see how it performs.

I'm now a big fan of 3Ms products. So looking to try them all.

If it yeilds reasonable results I am happy.


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

It was beading fanstically well on the wife car last night in the rain so I'm getting more and more impressed with it. It on the car for about 4 weeks now


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Cool,

I will get some added to my next order of 3M products. 

Sounds like its worth a blast.


----------



## tmcc (Sep 4, 2011)

Neo- any update on how that Rosa is doing?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

i have been using this on my fiesta st,and it works great.it should last about 6 weeks.


----------



## isla (Jul 27, 2009)

give it a try by D/A or by hand .
rosa also make a good AIO :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Certainly the Easiest product ever to wipe off...:thumb:


----------

